# Just got this picture from Ibanez!



## DevinShidaker (Dec 2, 2010)

It should be at my house in a few days, and I will try to take some better pics. I am so excited! Loch Ness Green FTW


----------



## bostjan (Dec 2, 2010)

The lower horn looks really different.

Excellent score!


----------



## FretWizard88 (Dec 2, 2010)

Yummy Yes?


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 2, 2010)

I love guitars this color. Its such a cool color to see on stage when your in the audience. And a different colored RGD Is it a painted RGD2127Z or a full on LACS? Either way its awesome!!!


----------



## DevinShidaker (Dec 2, 2010)

Just a painted RGD2127Z With Blackouts. I had an LACS RGD, but somebody in Syracuse decided they deserved the guitar more than I did and swiped it


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2010)

Goddamn you and your awesome choice in guitars/colors. I'm glad to see another LACS on the way for you, though.


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 2, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 2, 2010)

Well hopefully whoever took your other guitar gets killed in a car crash or something, then their girlfriend or mother or someone will put the guitar on craigslist and then you can get it back. No need to dwell on that though cause this thing is gonna be sweet! Im endorsed by EMG but do have blackouts in a RG7621M BOL I have and it sounds great! Very deep tone. I wonder how they will sound in this thing. I want to get one this upcoming year.


----------



## synrgy (Dec 2, 2010)

SICK.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 2, 2010)

By far the hottest RGD yet


----------



## darren (Dec 2, 2010)

That's great Ibanez is looking after you.


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## vhmetalx (Dec 2, 2010)

Very sexy indeed man. You deserve it! Love the work on Oceano's album btw.


----------



## Mr Violence (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm sorry that my city sucks so hard. Regardless, that is one fine piece of equipment, sir. Absolutely awesome.


----------



## orb451 (Dec 2, 2010)

Congrats man 

Hope the fuckers that stole your other LACS end up with their balls in a vise too


----------



## Deathbringer769 (Dec 2, 2010)

Loving that lower horn cutaway dude, allows you to do massive stretches up high without your hand digging into the horn. Looks very sexy, I approve greatly.


----------



## mellis (Dec 2, 2010)

Siiiiiiiiick. Any idea if/when Contagion will be realeased on itunes in Australia? Been checking it everyday to no avail


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 2, 2010)

Very very nice!


----------



## Arterial (Dec 2, 2010)

Picture shows as X.

Needa reupload and or upload new pics! Want to see


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 2, 2010)

Oooh, that's nice. I love neon colors!

Keep this one handcuffed to your wrist, like drug-dealers do with brief cases.


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Dec 2, 2010)

wow that looks absolutely awesome!!! but then again, im quite the sucker for any guitar w/lime green on it


----------



## Arterial (Dec 2, 2010)

oh I see it now. thats veeeeeeeery nice. love the lime green. what guitar is it? looks custom of some sort..


----------



## natspotats (Dec 2, 2010)

nom nom nom


----------



## I Voyager (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice axe. Just make sure you don't ever bring it to Syracuse.


----------



## leandroab (Dec 2, 2010)

God dammit Shickadance. This is my type of color.. Only if it was more like LIME GREEN!

hahaha


----------



## Furtive Glance (Dec 2, 2010)

Sliimmmmeeeee!!! Awesome colour.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 2, 2010)

TBH I like this RGD alot more than your LACS in appearance, but it still sucks about that, and hope you can get some closure on that one 

Great looking RGD dude!


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 2, 2010)

Glad to see Ibanez is taking care of you dude!  Keep this one nearby at all times, that thing is too hot to have it get yanked too (albeit easier to locate if it did I guess? ).


----------



## xshreditupx (Dec 2, 2010)

YO DEV, give me a shout when you get your ass home from canada. im gonna be going to jims to work on some guitar thangssssss so ill be in ohio. ps that color makes me wanna piss my pants i LOVE it. lets make that thing happen we were chatting about the other day k thanks <3


----------



## Guitarholic (Dec 2, 2010)

What Matt said 

Congratz man. Forgot who told me about it the other day, must have been either Master Taft or Derek. Either way, congratz man!!!


----------



## jl-austin (Dec 2, 2010)

Awesome guitar!

I wonder if the LACS makes any thing other than RGD's any more?


----------



## MikeH (Dec 2, 2010)

More incentive for me to come up and jam with you as we've talked about probably 10 times. This thing has to be ballsy. Plus the color looks even better than I imagined. Good score, dad.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 2, 2010)

jl-austin said:


> Awesome guitar!
> 
> I wonder if the LACS makes any thing other than RGD's any more?


 
Let me save up some cash first before I test that theory...


----------



## m4rK (Dec 2, 2010)

CC Deville would be in heaven, hahaha. Sweet guitar you have coming there!


----------



## thefool (Dec 2, 2010)

that shit is awesome right there, been waiting to see a colored rgd!


----------



## MTech (Dec 3, 2010)

Looks nice but since nobody else did I gotta point out it's pretty much copy of Justin of After The Burial's 8 (color/pickups etc)


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 3, 2010)

Congrats, Devin!  Still sucks about the LACS, though.


----------



## Metalus (Dec 3, 2010)

Congrats dude. That is a sick RGD. I dont understand why Ibanez doesnt provide more colors for their production guitars. They would sell more guitars if they had more options.


----------



## Harry (Dec 3, 2010)

Love it, unique, different color, and just looks awesome in general


----------



## chris9 (Dec 3, 2010)

that would go well in my collection!!! ha

awesome guitar mate


----------



## dpm (Dec 3, 2010)

Wow, that a thin lower horn  Love the color, I almost resprayed an old Rhoads V in a similar shade but went black instead


----------



## habicore_5150 (Dec 3, 2010)

badass man, thats all i gotta say


----------



## PeteLaramee (Dec 3, 2010)

Congrats. 

Dweezil would be envious.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 3, 2010)

Congrats sir! This looks a lot nicer than the LACS imo, I love loud colours.

Also, put tracking devices in your guitars! Just whack it in the control cavity you can get some really small ones.


----------



## Omrat (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## leandroab (Dec 3, 2010)

Now put a fucking tracking device inside that shit. Or a self destruct mechanism.


----------



## AustinxAtomic (Dec 3, 2010)

not to be a noob, but what's LACS?
I see that a lot when it comes to custom Ibby's..


----------



## habicore_5150 (Dec 3, 2010)

AustinxAtomic said:


> not to be a noob, but what's LACS?
> I see that a lot when it comes to custom Ibby's..



Los Angeles Custom Shop


----------



## DevinShidaker (Dec 3, 2010)

MTech said:


> Looks nice but since nobody else did I gotta point out it's pretty much copy of Justin of After The Burial's 8 (color/pickups etc)



I have never played with ATB so I wouldn't know. I got this guitar because I have always loved this color, ever since I saw the green Universe. And I play in a metal band, so it's kind of hard to copy somebody on pickups when most of us are playing actives. 

Kind of like saying every guitarist who gets a black guitar is copying everybody else. If he's got a similar guitar, that just means we both have good taste.


----------



## vhmetalx (Dec 3, 2010)

envenomedcky said:


> Kind of like saying every guitarist who gets a black guitar is copying everybody else. If he's got a similar guitar, that just means we both have good taste.


----------



## MTech (Dec 3, 2010)

envenomedcky said:


> I have never played with ATB so I wouldn't know. I got this guitar because I have always loved this color, ever since I saw the green Universe. And I play in a metal band, so it's kind of hard to copy somebody on pickups when most of us are playing actives.
> 
> Kind of like saying every guitarist who gets a black guitar is copying everybody else. If he's got a similar guitar, that just means we both have good taste.



They're always posting about them on here and it's kinda been there thing..one guy has orange the other green... so it's first thing that came to mind when I saw it cause you don't see any other artists rocking it.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 3, 2010)

dpm said:


> Wow, that a thin lower horn



"That's what she said!"







"WOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!"


----------



## Randy (Dec 3, 2010)

Booby trap that motherfucker.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Dec 3, 2010)

MOTHER OF GOD!!!! that is perfect, dude. congrats!!!


----------



## leandroab (Dec 3, 2010)

Randy said:


> Booby trap that motherfucker.


As I said. Yes. RF triggered C4. 

"Somebody stole my fucking guitar!! Quick, get the detonator!"


----------



## I Voyager (Dec 3, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> "That's what she said!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice reference.


----------



## budda (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## mikernaut (Dec 4, 2010)

I love it, I too am a lover of obnoxious green paint jobs., congrats!


----------



## WickedSymphony (Dec 4, 2010)

envenomedcky said:


> If he's got a similar guitar, that just means we both have good taste.



We're metal heads, so it doesn't matter what kind of guitar we have - we've all got good taste.


----------



## MikeH (Dec 5, 2010)

Just so you know, I'll be playing this when I come up tomorrow. You can have my 1527 in exchange.


----------



## chenster886 (Dec 6, 2010)

WooooWW that is sick dude!!! I need one like that to accompany my jpx hehe


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 6, 2010)

MTech said:


> They're always posting about them on here and it's kinda been there thing..one guy has orange the other green... so it's first thing that came to mind when I saw it cause you don't see any other artists rocking it.



The dude from the Faceless rocked this color guitar when I saw em last year with Cynic and Meshuggah.


----------



## Evil7 (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Decipher (Dec 6, 2010)

Awesome colour!


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Dec 6, 2010)

Shit!... that is one HOT RGD!


----------



## MrGignac (Dec 8, 2010)

looks like the color of a green M&M, very sexy


----------



## xCaptainx (Dec 8, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> The dude from the Faceless rocked this color guitar when I saw em last year with Cynic and Meshuggah.


 
Unearth were rocking yellow 7 strings, not to mention CC Deville rocking a B.C Rich Gunslinger in funky colours, and the endless amount of neon green B.C Rich Gunslinger Retros on the market today.

Original guy commenting on the similarity is pretty dumb. It's a green guitar. A LOT of people have that paintjob. I myself ordered a green gunslinger retro but they were out of stock (I got black instead, will try and source a green one on ebay) 

ANYWHO. That guitar looks awesome!


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Dec 18, 2010)

Arterial said:


> oh I see it now. thats veeeeeeeery nice. love the lime green. what guitar is it? looks custom of some sort..



Ibanez RGD. It's got a weird arch in the body, and the neck is 26.5"


----------



## Santuzzo (Dec 25, 2010)

Wow !!!!

Very nice !!!

That RGD body looks great in green


----------



## MTech (Jan 5, 2011)

To whoever the low life is that neg rep me for pointing out the guitar is almost identical to ATB's custom... THE GUITARIST FROM ATB TOLD ME TO POST CALLING IT OUT in the first place.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 5, 2011)

Hooray for relevant bumps. 

Really sexy green though.


----------



## Chris Kult (Jan 5, 2011)

Very HOT guitar dude!!!!! Love it!


----------

